# Temporary Foster



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

Had a guest pass through for the week-end. One of the sweetest boys I have had the pleasure of meeting. He's a real love-bug, and very respectful in the house. I wish we could have kept him but too many boys in the house :tongue:


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

He is lovely :smile:


----------



## FL Cracker (May 4, 2011)

That's awesome...glad you foster. We do as well for Florida Rottweiler Rescue...and are currently taking care of this boy....a 4 Y/O sweetheart. About the only problem we have encountered is resource guarding...but were working on it.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

GOSH they are both ADORABLE!!!! 


Kudos to both of you for fostering!!! 


I tried to think about that.....but...well we now have Leo!!:lol:


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

aren't they cute. I'm so happy your helping the dogs. My last foster I was a failure. Richter.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I think it's wonderful when people can foster!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

For those of you who are afraid of being foster failures, you might consider Guardian Angels for Soldiers Pet - foster a dog while his/her master is deployed. Support the troops AND help a dog at the same time!

Taking care of a soldier's friend | Times News Online


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

xellil said:


> For those of you who are afraid of being foster failures, you might consider Guardian Angels for Soldiers Pet - foster a dog while his/her master is deployed. Support the troops AND help a dog at the same time!
> 
> Taking care of a soldier's friend | Times News Online


We REALLY considered that!! And probably will do so when we have our own place!! I think it is SUCH a wonderful thing that they do!!!!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes, me too. I wish I could say I was fostering for them, but my home situation doesn't warrant much more than transporting dogs, and keeping one overnight or for a few days now and then. But one day... or maybe there won't be a need for the group, hopefully.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice lookin' pups ya all are fostering there.

Yah, I'm a failure at foster as well. 

<------------- See them? I found them, called a rescue to help and they asked me to foster for two weeks while their current dogs were finishing quarantine.

That was almost a year ago.


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

Yup, I've foster failed too. Timber is my first foster failure. I knew he wasn't going anywhere even before he got here :tongue1:

How could I say no to this face?


----------

